# John McCain breaks with GOP on CIA Director nomination



## McRocket (May 9, 2018)

John McCain has announced on Twitter he does not support Gina Haspel's nomination to lead the CIA.

_'I believe Gina Haspel is a patriot who loves our country & has devoted her professional life to its service & defense. However, her role in overseeing the use of torture is disturbing & her refusal to acknowledge torture’s immorality is disqualifying. '_


(I don't know how to post tweets intact)

Hear Hear Senator.

John McCain breaks with GOP on CIA Director nomination


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 9, 2018)

Frankly, his vote doesn't matter. He won't be back anyhow due to his failing health. He might be uniquely qualified to speak about the horrors of torture, but that tweet is nothing more than an opinion. Haspel will get by on the bare minimum. She will be our new CIA director.


----------



## Correll (May 9, 2018)

McRocket said:


> John McCain has announced on Twitter he does not support Gina Haspel's nomination to lead the CIA.
> 
> _'I believe Gina Haspel is a patriot who loves our country & has devoted her professional life to its service & defense. However, her role in overseeing the use of torture is disturbing & her refusal to acknowledge torture’s immorality is disqualifying. '_
> 
> ...




How shocking.


----------



## TomParks (May 9, 2018)

I don't believe this stuff anymore....McCain is a drooling vegetable. Somebody else is releasing these memos


----------



## WillowTree (May 9, 2018)

TomParks said:


> I don't believe this stuff anymore....McCain is a drooling vegetable. Somebody else is releasing these memos


I wonder if it’s Meghan!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 9, 2018)

TomParks said:


> I don't believe this stuff anymore....McCain is a drooling vegetable. Somebody else is releasing these memos




BS.

But tk is right. 

There are not enough Rs with balls to do the right thing. 

Actually, do any of them actually have balls or are they all in trump's desk?


----------



## JGalt (May 9, 2018)

Correll said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > John McCain has announced on Twitter he does not support Gina Haspel's nomination to lead the CIA.
> ...



Yeah. Like who saw that coming?


----------



## Shrimpbox (May 9, 2018)

Sen tom cotton was right. If obama had nominated her she would have sailed through with 80 some votes. She did nothing wrong and many Dems knew all the details back then and had no qualms. This is strictly “ if trump wants it, we are against it” derangement.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 9, 2018)

I hope the democrooks lose their asses this November.

It will be nice if the reaper harvests mclame's rotten soul along with that moonbat ginsburg about the same time.


----------



## S.J. (May 9, 2018)

Democrats and McCain will oppose anything and everything Trump says, does, and anyone he appoints or nominates for anything.


----------



## toobfreak (May 9, 2018)

McRocket said:


> John McCain has announced on Twitter he does not support Gina Haspel's nomination to lead the CIA.
> 
> _'I believe Gina Haspel is a patriot who loves our country & has devoted her professional life to its service & defense. However, her role in overseeing the use of torture is disturbing & her refusal to acknowledge torture’s immorality is disqualifying. '_
> 
> ...



McCain is a useless f--ck who broke with conservative values years ago and has been doing nothing but protecting the Old Guard GOP for years while holding up anything new and good, ESPECIALLY if it concerns Trump.  This is a man now totally blinded by his hate for the man in the Oval Office who dared expose him for the RINO shill he really is.


----------



## Theowl32 (May 10, 2018)

WASHINGTON (AP) — The Latest on Gina Haspel, President Donald Trump's nominee to be CIA director (all times local):

8:50 p.m.

Republican Sen. John McCain of Arizona is urging his colleagues to vote against the confirmation of Gina Haspel as CIA director.

The Latest: McCain: Senate should reject Haspel's nomination - news - att.net


The piece of shit is just gonna die stinkin.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 10, 2018)

First time in my life I'm cheering for cancer to rapidly spread.


----------



## Erinwltr (May 10, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> First time in my life I'm cheering for cancer to rapidly spread.


That's really jacked up.


----------



## BluesLegend (May 10, 2018)

Gina Haspel is NOT responsible for enhanced interrogations and was powerless to stop them. McCain and his pals in congress had the power to stop them so why didn't they? McCain needs to grow a pair and accept responsibility, he never will because he's a self centered backstabbing douchebag.


----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2018)

He's really showing his ass on his way out the door.


----------



## Tom Horn (May 10, 2018)

Now McCain is going to vote AGAINST Gina for CIA Director after the "dossier" delivery to Comey and his thumbs down on Barry-Care repeal.  

The old fraud said straight out now that he didn't have to face us voters in Arizona he was "free" to be a democrat out in the open.  He's so offended that Trump didn't call him a "hero" after 40 years of him telling anybody in earshot he wasn't a "hero".  Because he always thought he was despite NOT being tortured after his capture when Nathan found out who his daddy was, making anti-war statements, and supposedly turning down an early release offer, which was never verified by Hoa Lo prison officials.


----------



## Redfish (May 10, 2018)

McCain is a bitter old sick man.  He lost, Trump won.   I am sorry that he has terminal brain cancer, but the guy was never the hero he pretended to be.  He was directly responsible for the deaths of over 100 sailors on the carrier he flew off of.   He "accidently" dropped bombs on the deck because he was pissed at having to wait for his turn to take off.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (May 10, 2018)

You really need to give your stupidity a rest. Take two enemas orally and go to bed early with your pillow tightly in place over what is left of your face!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

We see the stinkin' quality of the alt right emerge yet again.

What I like about McCain is that he can always make the far right and alt right, enemies of America, just squeal.

I understand why Haspel shredded those files, etc.: to protect the lives of career service people.

I still would vote against her confirmation if I were in the Senate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

McCain is beholden to the nation as well as Arizona, and since the citizens of Arizona voted McCain in yet again, I suspect the Tom Horns are in the small minority there about McCain.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 10, 2018)

McRocket said:


> John McCain has announced on Twitter he does not support Gina Haspel's nomination to lead the CIA.
> 
> _'I believe Gina Haspel is a patriot who loves our country & has devoted her professional life to its service & defense. However, her role in overseeing the use of torture is disturbing & her refusal to acknowledge torture’s immorality is disqualifying. '_
> 
> ...



Yet another reason to confirm her.


----------



## Tom Horn (May 10, 2018)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> You really need to give your stupidity a rest. Take two enemas orally and go to bed early with your pillow tightly in place over what is left of your face!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> We see the stinkin' quality of the alt right emerge yet again.
> 
> What I like about McCain is that he can always make the far right and alt right, enemies of America, just squeal.



And Democrats applaud.  No wonder you like him.  No class.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We see the stinkin' quality of the alt right emerge yet again.
> ...


Indeed, a person to wish bad on an old man dying of brain tumors is to notify the world that person has no class.

billy, you are no Republican is the point.  McCain is.  End of discussion.


----------



## Tom Horn (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> McCain is beholden to the nation as well as Arizona, and since the citizens of Arizona voted McCain in yet again, I suspect the Tom Horns are in the small minority there about McCain.



Not likely, Flakey.....the beaners all voted for him because he's in the pocket of the hospitality industry and wants that cheap, easily intimidated, labor to keep coming in.  Meanwhile he sits in his gated bunker up in Sedona laughing at us.


----------



## WillowTree (May 10, 2018)

Sherry said:


> He's really showing his ass on his way out the door.


You mean ass as in the Democrat mascot?


----------



## WillowTree (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Yeah well, look at what that dying old man is wishing on us. Take your morality speech’s and shove them.


----------



## PredFan (May 10, 2018)

McRocket said:


> John McCain has announced on Twitter he does not support Gina Haspel's nomination to lead the CIA.
> 
> _'I believe Gina Haspel is a patriot who loves our country & has devoted her professional life to its service & defense. However, her role in overseeing the use of torture is disturbing & her refusal to acknowledge torture’s immorality is disqualifying. '_
> 
> ...



Also in the news, fire burns, the sun is hot, water is wet, and the Pope is catholic. Film at eleven.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > McCain is beholden to the nation as well as Arizona, and since the citizens of Arizona voted McCain in yet again, I suspect the Tom Horns are in the small minority there about McCain.
> ...


Likely, tommie, because he got the solid vote on middle Arizona and the conservatives.  All "the beaners" voted Dem.


----------



## Tom Horn (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> ]Likely, tommie, because he got the solid vote on middle Arizona and the conservatives.  All "the beaners" voted Dem.



"tommie"?    Should you ever discover something you know something about, tell us all about it.  When it comes to Arizona politics, STFU.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I don't wish bad on him, and he is no Republican.

And yes, I am no Republican either.  I am also no Democrat.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 10, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ]Likely, tommie, because he got the solid vote on middle Arizona and the conservatives.  All "the beaners" voted Dem.
> ...



He's an idiot...


----------



## yiostheoy (May 10, 2018)

McRocket said:


> John McCain has announced on Twitter he does not support Gina Haspel's nomination to lead the CIA.
> 
> _'I believe Gina Haspel is a patriot who loves our country & has devoted her professional life to its service & defense. However, her role in overseeing the use of torture is disturbing & her refusal to acknowledge torture’s immorality is disqualifying. '_
> 
> ...


Personally I have nothing against torture.

Unfortunately McCain was tortured just for spite, not for information.

I guess McCain will never get over it.

The USA did not belong in Viet Nam.

The USA should not have been dropping bombs on Viet Nam.

McCain was tortured because he dropped bombs on Viet Nam.

It was probably not anything personal between him and the Vietcong.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 10, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Gina Haspel is NOT responsible for enhanced interrogations and was powerless to stop them. McCain and his pals in congress had the power to stop them so why didn't they? McCain needs to grow a pair and accept responsibility, he never will because he's a self centered backstabbing douchebag.


Even if she did the torturing/waterboarding herself I would salute her for it.


----------



## Tom Horn (May 10, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> I wonder if it’s Meghan!



She's gained about 400 lbs since she joined the hags on the View.


----------



## WillowTree (May 10, 2018)

If torture saves us another 9-11 have at it. Look what NK did to Warmbier. They tortured him, pulled his teeth out then tried to put them back, he came home brain damaged and comatose and died.


----------



## Tom Horn (May 10, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Personally I have nothing against torture.
> 
> Unfortunately McCain was tortured just for spite, not for information.
> 
> ...



He wasn't held by the VC, he wasn't tortured after his capture, and yeah, we should have been in Vietnam and had that war won after the Tet in late '68 but LBJ bailed on us and the American people.


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe this stuff anymore....McCain is a drooling vegetable. Somebody else is releasing these memos
> ...


One has to wonder how many "dominoes" will go down when they follow the money.


----------



## Tom Horn (May 10, 2018)

Redfish said:


> McCain is a bitter old sick man.  He lost, Trump won.   I am sorry that he has terminal brain cancer, but the guy was never the hero he pretended to be.  He was directly responsible for the deaths of over 100 sailors on the carrier he flew off of.   He "accidently" dropped bombs on the deck because he was pissed at having to wait for his turn to take off.



Not true.  A plane across the deck from his had a missile short-circuit and hit the plane behind McCain's and exploded.  He barely got out before his own bird caught fire.  A common story on the Net, but it's not true.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Tough that.  Most of America does not like the far and alt right, as this elections of this coming November are going to remind you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ]Likely, tommie, because he got the solid vote on middle Arizona and the conservatives.  All "the beaners" voted Dem.
> ...


You don't understand AZ politics at all, tommie.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

the BS of the alt right above stays right in the confines of their mindlessness about America.


----------



## Tom Horn (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> You don't understand AZ politics at all, tommie.



"tommie" again?    I've lived here for the past 44 years you jackass.....seriously, STFU.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You don't understand AZ politics at all, tommie.
> ...


A waste of time, then, yes.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 10, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



Any day now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 10, 2018)

Dems = Party > Country


----------



## McRocket (May 10, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You don't understand AZ politics at all, tommie.
> ...



You can always tell an alt-righter a mile away.

Instead of engaging in intelligent dialog...they simply try and bully their opponent (_'STFU'_)...because that is all they know.

Alt-right types cannot handle the heat.

Such is the techniques of the limited mind.


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2018)

"John McCain break with the GOP"? And this is news?


----------



## McRocket (May 10, 2018)

DOTR said:


> "John McCain break with the GOP"? And this is news?



No DUH...try and read the entire headline.

_'John McCain breaks with GOP on CIA Director nomination'_

You alt-righties are _so_ limited.


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2018)

bodecea said:


> One has to wonder how many "dominoes" will go down when they follow the money.




  Got him this time! No really...this time....


----------



## Anathema (May 10, 2018)

Of course he does. He got brainwashed while enjoying the accommodations at the Hanoi Hilton and now prefers our Enemies over Americsns.

Though I do have to say her wishy-washy answers yesterday may me less than fully confident in her quslifications.


----------



## Trumpnation (May 10, 2018)

Finally we have a president that supports torture again.

It works
its effective
It'a moral
It should be use more often
It should be legal for Law enforce to use during investigations

Gina Hapsel will bring it back.


----------



## S.J. (May 11, 2018)

Trumpnation said:


> Finally we have a president that supports torture again.
> 
> It works
> its effective
> ...


Not buying your act.


----------



## DGS49 (May 11, 2018)

(1) Anyone who says that "torture doesn't work," is an idiot or a fake.  OBVIOUSLY, sometimes torture is effective and sometimes not.  It is up to the (experienced) interrogator to determine the best tools to get the best information, and we train our interrogators extensively on this process.

(2) In cases where the detainee may have information that can SAVE AMERICAN LIVES, "enhanced interrogation" is warranted.  Again, anyone who disagrees is not worth listening to.  And undoubtedly a Democrat.

(3) The definition of "torture" is not clear cut.  If an interrogator does something to a detainee that makes him (the detainee) uncomfortable, but causes no physical harm and no long-term other harm...is it even torture?  Honest opinions can differ.

(4) The morality of real torture is incident-specific.  If the need for information is life&death, and the need is timely, then it may be appropriate to subject the detainee to effective torture for the greater good.

(5) Senator McCain has become a vocal critic of any form of "torture" by the U.S.  One wonders if this is partly out of guilt...since he succumbed to torture when he was a POW.

I like this CIA nominee.  She is smart and don't take no shit from those wise-ass Democrats.  If McCain succeeds in killing her nomination - one more reason to wish him a quick, painless demise.


----------



## Trumpnation (May 11, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> (1) Anyone who says that "torture doesn't work," is an idiot or a fake.  OBVIOUSLY, sometimes torture is effective and sometimes not.  It is up to the (experienced) interrogator to determine the best tools to get the best information, and we train our interrogators extensively on this process.



Yes, Finally an rational and sane argument endorsing torturing people.

My recommendation is not to torture suspects, we need to be torturing their families. Make the suspect listen to their young children screaming those agonizing screams that all parents find painfully disturbing. To be effect, can not just torture family members for a few minutes; torture their children for several hours and forcing the suspects to listen until they are right on verge of death. The suspect will tell US anything to save their children from further torture.

Sure, there will be some innocent people caught up, but even torturing innocent people and their families has value, we learn that they are innocent and it teaches innocent people not to become terrorists. How else are ignorant people going to learn that America means business.


----------



## Trumpnation (May 11, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> If McCain succeeds in killing her nomination - one more reason to wish him a quick, painless demise.



Yes, I love The trump era. We can openly state that we want people dead, and the sooner the better.

In addition to wanting McCain dead, these people need to be dead too:

Obama and his entire family
Rhe Clintons
Comey
Mueller
Current FBI Agents
DOJ employees
Scientists that endorse evolution.
And of course all republicans who speak out against Donald Trump. Decent can not be tolerated.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 11, 2018)

McRocket said:


> John McCain has announced on Twitter he does not support Gina Haspel's nomination to lead the CIA.
> 
> _'I believe Gina Haspel is a patriot who loves our country & has devoted her professional life to its service & defense. However, her role in overseeing the use of torture is disturbing & her refusal to acknowledge torture’s immorality is disqualifying. '_
> 
> ...



Another McCain stupid action. She served under Obama and had approval for everything she did, If Obama has nominated her, the left would be eating the corn out of her dung

-Geaux


----------



## Trumpnation (May 11, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > John McCain has announced on Twitter he does not support Gina Haspel's nomination to lead the CIA.
> ...



So true. McCain is weak and a loser. He comes from an elite rich military family and he knows nothing about torture.


----------



## FJO (May 13, 2018)

McCain is doing to his fellow Republicans now what he did to his fellow prisoners in Viet Nam.


----------

